# darnit.... will these work guys??



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

i bought some foot pedal pads on ebay and just realized they are for a MT not an AT... will these still work??? are the gas and brake pedals the same size as the manual pedals?

heres the ebay link Fuel Brake MT Cover Pedals No Need Drill Pad Fit Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 | eBay


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

The gas pedal will work but that's it. The brake pedal on an automatic is about 2x wider then the mt. The mt brake pedal has to have enough room for the clutch pedal without them hitting which is why they are smaller. The position of the brake pedal between the two is a little different too. But no these will not work properly for you. Sorry. Maybe you can contact the seller and explain and he can exchange them for you...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

gas pedal yes, brake no.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hit return


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know that you guys are funny , send them back .


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

THEY were already shipped. he said if i sent $5 for shipping he would ship the correct brake pad to me, which we did.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good seller!


----------

